# Tamiya 1-48 Duece and a half



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

While the Hood was becoming a Seige Project, I decided to have a break and build this Kit for some relief. If ever a Kit falls together it is this one. Anyone who wants to build something quick and easy try this one. It is a beautiful little Kit.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks good, i have 2 for a diorama im planning


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comment Jafo.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice weathering and wear & tear - does the kit come with figures?


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like the real thing, great job!


----------

